
Never Buy Logitech Mice - thepolymath
I bought a Logitech M170 and found it impossible to use. It turns out the problem is that the sensor is on the side rather than the center where it should be.<p>Upon checking Logitech mice, I saw that all of their mice have their sensors on the side except a few like MX Master, M310, M525, M557, M100.
======
thepolymath
I've looked up some references to the problem I mentioned: 1\.
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pj84_N9dZVY](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pj84_N9dZVY)
2\.
[https://amp.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/5ugb26/mice_wi...](https://amp.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/5ugb26/mice_with_off_center_sensors/)
3\.
[https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=96589.0](https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=96589.0)
4\.
[https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/916373-pc/70826953](https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/916373-pc/70826953)
5\. [https://hardforum.com/threads/sensor-off-
center.1501967/](https://hardforum.com/threads/sensor-off-center.1501967/) 6\.
[https://ask.metafilter.com/88166/Why-are-mouse-sensors-in-
th...](https://ask.metafilter.com/88166/Why-are-mouse-sensors-in-the-middle-
of-the-mouse/amp) 7\. [https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/433406-gaming-
mouse-wit...](https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/433406-gaming-mouse-with-
front-sensor/) 8\.
[https://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=38424](https://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=38424)

------
Tomte
You should start with a problem description.

I have never even thought about where the sensor might be located. Why would I
care? What are the negative effects of an off-center sensor?

~~~
thepolymath
In an off-center mouse, the cursor will move not move the same distance in
different directions for the same distance moved by the mouse.

Unless there is some special software/hardware to overcome this problem.

~~~
Tomte
That's obviously wrong, the sensor moves exactly the same distance in all
cases, as it does with a centered sensor.

Let it go.

~~~
thepolymath
I can draw a few diagrams to show the clockwise and anticlockwise tilt would
give you different amounts of movement with the cursor.

~~~
Tomte
Keep your mouse straight, like any normal person.

When I said tilt I meant another tilt: partially lifting from the desk. And
the same recipe works here: don't do it.

~~~
thepolymath
Found this video that explains the problem:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pj84_N9dZVY](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pj84_N9dZVY)

------
simonblack
I don't know about you, but I move the mouse according to where the cursor is
and needs to go, not the other way around.

I never need to think about where my hand is or how I should move my hand and
mouse, I just move the screen cursor to where it needs to be.

FWIW, if I don't get a mouse with my new computer or I need a quick'n'dirty
mouse from the local supermarket, I always buy a logitech one. And I admit
that's just as irrational as worrying about the position of the sensor. (the
position of the sensor is always a fixed distance and direction from the
centre of the mouse, that's why it automatically corrects itself. - otherwise
you would always have to drive your car from the centreline of your car
instead of the driver's seat)

------
thepolymath
I know the mice are good and durable. But the position of the sensor is not
even fixed. No doubt, once you get used to the mouse you wont feel like there
is a problem. But I think it is like looking through a cracked mobile phone
screen; while you may not notice it interfering in your usage, it does
interfere.

~~~
Tomte
That does not make sense.

Please explain how the position of the sensor could affect the mouse movement,
unless you're tilting the mouse.

~~~
thepolymath
I agree that it would not make a difference if the mouse is only moved in
straight lines and never tilted.

But when you use the mouse, there usually is some tilt. And because of it, the
mouse does not give the same cursor movement in all directions.

Will make a video to show the difference clearly.

------
Dahoon
I don't see the problem. I use a G9 Laser and it works just like any other
mouse - side or centre sensor.

~~~
thepolymath
Imagine a car that did not turn the same amount of angle when you turned the
steering wheel the same amount in both directions.

Now, you may get used to the difference after you have used it for a while,
but that does not mean the problem is not there.

Will share a video comparing the mice and then you can also get a cheap
centered-sensor mice to verify the difference.

------
samizdis
Have used Logitch mice, and still have one, with no problem. I don't
understand how an off-centre sensor makes any difference. If someone could
explain, I'd be interested - or perhaps the post was intended as humour.

~~~
thepolymath
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pj84_N9dZVY](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pj84_N9dZVY)

------
sloaken
I love logitech products. Although I typically use trackballs. Wish they would
make a trackball for left hand that used the thumb. They have a ball on top,
not bad, but prefer thumb.

------
thepolymath
Also note that high end mice almost never have their sensor on the side.

------
neximo64
That doesn't seem like a good enough reason, the mice are great.

~~~
thepolymath
I agree that the mice are good. But you will have problems whenever you wanted
to switch to a different model. Because the different models from logitech
dont have the sensors at the same distance from the center.

You productivity will take a hit when you switch, on account of muscle memory.

~~~
zwirbl
This does not make sense. How would that affect ones productivity? I've used a
ton of different mice over the years and the sensor position did not matter

~~~
thepolymath
When you switch to a different model, there would be learning curve because
the change in distance from the center would change the movement of the cursor
slightly.

~~~
neximo64
I still dont understand why this matters, the delta is the same when you move
the mouse. So there is no way to tell the sensor is off axis other than
turning your mouse upside down and looking at it.

------
nickphx
Logitech Mx Master 3 has the sensor in the center.

